# Boneless Turkey breast . Cured and smoked .



## chopsaw (Mar 1, 2021)

I do this method every now and then , but use chicken .  Makes good sandwich meat . Had a whole turkey breast in the freezer , so got it thawed out . Mixed up a gallon batch of Pop's low salt brine . Cured the breast with the skin on and the bone in for 6 days . Used the Briner Jr. 
Drained and rinsed a day before smoking . Then I peel the skin off and remove the bone . I put the halves back together cut side in , and thick to thin so it evens out some . 
I lay the skin out and scrape any visible fat . Then wrap around the breast halves and into some # 28 netting .  Back in the fridge over night . 
Used the MES 30 . Mesquite and apple pellets in a 6 " tube . Couple hours dry time . Couple hours of smoke at 130 , then bumped it up to finish . Let the smoke go until it ran out .  I took this to 170 since it had been cut apart and put back together . Just to make sure . 
Out of a 6 day cure ,






I used a sharp knife to get the skin off . Don't want to tear it . 
Skin is used to hold it together and keep the outside from drying out . 
It will be tossed later .





Lay out the skin and scrape the fat .





De-boned , and put back together on the skin .









Wrap the skin around and put the netting on . This can take a few tries . 
Makes a nice bundle . Overnight in the fridge helps it set up and dry the surface .









All smoked . I take the net off right away before the meat starts to shrink . 
Comes right off .









Sliced up . Skin removed . 
Texture is pretty good . You can see the seem in the middle . Held together nice . 









Got in the upper 50's yesterday , but just nasty and damp . 
Soup and a turkey BLT sounded good . Soup is  Bear creek vegetable barley mix .














The turkey by itself is ok . I mean it's turkey . Not a lot there . On the sandwich with everything else it was fantastic . 
Nice hint of smoke and all those flavors really go good together .  
Thanks for lookin .


----------



## TNJAKE (Mar 1, 2021)

Man that looks really really good. Love turkey like this. I'll take a sammich please


----------



## sawhorseray (Mar 1, 2021)

That looks fantastic Rich, Like! I used to smoke cured chickens quite often that made for great chicken salad sannys, had kind of a hammy look and taste from the Cure #1. RAY


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 1, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> Man that looks really really good. Love turkey like this. I'll take a sammich please


Jake , thanks bud . My son took a sandwich to work today . That's a good sign . 
Might be open faced turkey and gravy for my lunch .


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 1, 2021)

Holy Shoot !!!
Outstanding, Rich!!
I can't believe how perfect that thing rolled & bagged into!!!
Unbelievable!!
That Sammy has to be Awesome!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 1, 2021)

sawhorseray said:


> That looks fantastic Rich,


Thanks Ray . Appreciate that .



sawhorseray said:


> I used to smoke cured chickens quite often that made for great chicken salad sannys, had kind of a hammy look and taste from the Cure #1


Oh yeah . I used the phosphate injection on whole chickens , then shredded .  Makes a great pulled chicken sandwich . Never thought about chicken salad . That would be great .


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 1, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> Holy Shoot !!!
> Outstanding, Rich!!


Thanks John .



Bearcarver said:


> I can'y believe how perfect that thing rolled & bagged into!!!
> Unbelievable!!


You've heard the monkey and a football thing ?  It's a slippery deal . I got it in 3 tries . 
I ran across the boneless roast you did in the roto . 
Next one like this goes in the 360 . Be the perfect size . 
Thanks for lookin .


----------



## tropics (Mar 1, 2021)

Rich that looks great 
Richie


----------



## smokerjim (Mar 1, 2021)

Looks fantastic Richie!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Mar 1, 2021)

Looks awesome! I'm for an open faced gravy sammie too! With my luck I'd pop that "football" straight to the floor with dogs thanking me for the treat!   

Ryan


----------



## Wurstmeister (Mar 1, 2021)

Great looking turkey. Thanks for the step by step shots.


----------



## Hamdrew (Mar 1, 2021)

That's how my cousin Terry smokes his turkey. Great stuff


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Mar 1, 2021)

Dang Chop! Those breasts look amazing! Nice cook!


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 1, 2021)

tropics said:


> Rich that looks great


Thanks Richie . Made a good supper .



smokerjim said:


> Looks fantastic Richie!


Thanks Jim !


----------



## HalfSmoked (Mar 1, 2021)

Great job chop awesome sammies in the line up for sure.

Warren


----------



## tx smoker (Mar 1, 2021)

Wow!! Quite a few steps involved but it looks really, really good. I absolutely love smoked turkey breast sandwiches...and salads. I'd be all over that in a big hurry. Nice job Chop!!

Robert


----------



## MJB05615 (Mar 1, 2021)

That looks delicious Chop!  Smoked is the only way we eat Turkey the last few years. Especially Thanksgiving.
Great work, and excellent step by steps.


----------



## civilsmoker (Mar 1, 2021)

Dang Chop, That makes me very hungry for a turkey sami!  I think its safe to say you have that down!


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 1, 2021)

Brokenhandle said:


> Looks awesome!


Thanks Ryan . 


Wurstmeister said:


> Great looking turkey. Thanks for the step by step shots


Thank you sir .


SmokinVOLfan said:


> Dang Chop! Those breasts look amazing! Nice cook!


Thanks for the comment . Appreciate it .


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 1, 2021)

HalfSmoked said:


> Great job chop awesome sammies in the line up for sure.


Thanks Warren . Great sandwich at a better price . 



tx smoker said:


> Wow!! Quite a few steps involved but it looks really, really good. I absolutely love smoked turkey breast sandwiches...and salads. I'd be all over that in a big hurry. Nice job Chop!!


Yup . Just a bit of work . I've skipped the wrapped skin part . Comes out good that way too . 
Robert , thanks for the comments .


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 1, 2021)

MJB05615 said:


> That looks delicious Chop!


Thanks Mike . Hit the spot on a rainy day . 



civilsmoker said:


> Dang Chop, That makes me very hungry for a turkey sami! I think its safe to say you have that down!


Appreciate that comment . Thanks for looking .


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 1, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> The turkey by itself is ok . I mean it's turkey . Not a lot there . On the sandwich with everything else it was fantastic .



Major understatement Chop, That sammie and turkey look fantastic. 

Point for sure
Chris

Question: did the turkey have a hammy taste?


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 2, 2021)

gmc2003 said:


> That sammie and turkey look fantastic.


Thank you sir . 



gmc2003 said:


> did the turkey have a hammy taste?


Not really . It did have a smoky cured smell to it . I think dark meat tends to be more hammy when cured .


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 2, 2021)

You really killed it chop!
I usually buy those pre packaged butterball breasts, but the next one I do I’m gonna do it your way. Very nicely done!!
Al


----------



## zwiller (Mar 2, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> I ran across the boneless roast you did in the roto .
> Next one like this goes in the 360 . Be the perfect size .
> Thanks for lookin .



I predict the 360 bests the smoker.  Wife did her homemade meatballs in our AF for the first time and she is sold on it.  I have permission to run meat in it now


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 2, 2021)

Looks good Chop. 
Interesting with the rewrap of the skin. Do you remove the skin after smoking? Keeps the breast meat moist I bet....


----------



## Winterrider (Mar 2, 2021)

Very nice looking, some awesome sammies !


----------



## MJB05615 (Mar 2, 2021)

Congrats on the carousel ride, Chop!


----------



## DRKsmoking (Mar 2, 2021)

chopsaw, that is a great way to do the breasts, thanks for the picture steps






that is picture perfect. Big thumbs up and like
This I will also add to my list of todo
David


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 2, 2021)

SmokinAl said:


> You really killed it chop!


Thanks Al . I appreciate that .


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 2, 2021)

zwiller said:


> . I have permission to run meat in it


Better hurry before she gets a headache . 



indaswamp said:


> Looks good Chop.


Thanks bud . 



indaswamp said:


> Interesting with the rewrap of the skin. Do you remove the skin after smoking? Keeps the breast meat moist I bet....


I take it off after resting / before slicing . Yup keeping it moist is the idea . Gives it shape too .


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 2, 2021)

Winterrider said:


> Very nice looking, some awesome sammies !


Thanks bud . Appreciate that . 



MJB05615 said:


> Congrats on the carousel ride,


Thank you Mike .


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 2, 2021)

DRKsmoking said:


> chopsaw, that is a great way to do the breasts,


Thanks . Give it a go and lets us know how it comes out . Don't have to cure . Could inject or just do as is .


----------



## uncle eddie (Mar 2, 2021)

What a great looking turkey breast!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Mar 2, 2021)

Thanks for the like chop it is appreciated.
I will have a sammie please.

Warren


----------



## mneeley490 (Mar 2, 2021)

After Christmas, turkey breasts were going for cheap around here. I went thru a lot but never thought of trying anything like this.  
When I do eventually give this a go, I think it might benefit from a little seasoning on the meat before wrapping with the skin. But I thank you for the idea!!!


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 2, 2021)

uncle eddie said:


> What a great looking turkey breast!


Thanks Eddie . I appreciate that .


----------



## Hamdrew (Mar 2, 2021)

i wonder if this way of cooking is a St. Louis thing, 

 chopsaw


----------



## kit s (Mar 2, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> I do this method every now and then , but use chicken .  Makes good sandwich meat . Had a whole turkey breast in the freezer , so got it thawed out . Mixed up a gallon batch of Pop's low salt brine . Cured the breast with the skin on and the bone in for 6 days . Used the Briner Jr.
> Drained and rinsed a day before smoking . Then I peel the skin off and remove the bone . I put the halves back together cut side in , and thick to thin so it evens out some .
> I lay the skin out and scrape any visible fat . Then wrap around the breast halves and into some # 28 netting .  Back in the fridge over night .
> Used the MES 30 . Mesquite and apple pellets in a 6 " tube . Couple hours dry time . Couple hours of smoke at 130 , then bumped it up to finish . Let the smoke go until it ran out .  I took this to 170 since it had been cut apart and put back together . Just to make sure .
> ...


Kapow as they say....nice looking meal...would belly up to that.


----------



## xray (Mar 2, 2021)

Wow Rich, that turkey looks absolutely perfect! It would be a big deal around here...and a turkey blt sounds like it would hit the spot right now!


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 2, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> I take it off after resting / before slicing . Yup keeping it moist is the idea . Gives it shape too .


I smoke quite a bit of the wild turkey breast meat we harvest. It's all skinnless though, so I never thought of using the skin like you do. I will definitely try it with store bought turkey breast next run of smoked turkey I do. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 3, 2021)

HalfSmoked said:


> I will have a sammie please.


Open face ok ? That was the end of it . Even better warmed up .


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 3, 2021)

mneeley490 said:


> , I think it might benefit from a little seasoning on the meat before wrapping with the skin. But I thank you for the idea!!!


I've done it different ways . Seasoned with no skin works too , but don't forget this was in a brine for 6 days . Had all kinds of flavor . 
Thanks for looking .


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 3, 2021)

kit s said:


> Kapow as they say....nice looking meal...would belly up to that.


Thanks for the comment Kit .



xray said:


> Wow Rich, that turkey looks absolutely perfect! It would be a big deal around here...and a turkey blt sounds like it would hit the spot right now!


Joe , it makes a great sandwich , but even better warmed up . 
Thanks for lookin bud .


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 3, 2021)

indaswamp said:


> . I will definitely try it with store bought turkey breast next run of smoked turkey I do. Thanks for the idea.


I've done it with breast halves , no skin . Rubbed and netted to give it some shape . Cooks a bit more even too . 
Next one I'd like to do light and dark meat together .


----------



## HalfSmoked (Mar 3, 2021)

Dang it will be gone before I can get there. Oh well hope it was good.

Warren


----------



## JLeonard (Mar 4, 2021)

Oh man that is gorgeous! And A dang good looking T-BLT also. 
Jim


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 4, 2021)

JLeonard said:


> Oh man that is gorgeous! And A dang good looking T-BLT also.
> Jim


Thanks for the comment Jim . Yup , the sandwich was good , but heated up was fantastic .


----------



## negolien (Nov 12, 2022)

Looks fantastic lol


----------

